# Marvell 88SE6111 Chipset support

## shomar

Hi All,

I got a new MSI P35 Neo motherboard which has a marvell 88SE6111 controller for IDE. when trying to install gentoo I found out that there is no kernel support for the chipset.

I tried too many things to get gentoo installed with custome tailored live CDs with the latest kernels in order to get it installed with no luck. I finally got around the installation by using my IDE DVD rom through USB and I finally have my gentoo box running fine now  :Smile: 

However I am still having my DVD rom thrown above the case and connected through USB to the PC which doesn't make much sense  :Sad: 

Now the question is, When would we expect the kernel to support this chipset? is there any hope to get this in the near future?

thnx,

Shomar

----------

## fryktorian

Hi,

I've got the same problem with a Asus P5K SE mobo. It has the same IDE controller as yours. I use a DVD-rom in IDE channel. I don't know if the next gentoo release will support this chipset. I wonder if a SATA DVD-ROM instead of IDE, could work this problem out.

----------

## shomar

Hi All,

Do we have any kind of update on this? Do we have a new kernel version that has support for this chipset yet?

Thank you very much,

Shomar

----------

## link1305

FINALLY!  The kernel finally has support for the Marvell 88SE6* controller!  I'm using 2.6.23, but I'm not sure if it was introduced in 2.6.22 or not.

You need to go in Device Drivers-> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers-> Marvell PATA support via legacy mode

You also need Device Drivers-> SCSI Device support-> SCSI CDROM support

Once you add these to the kernel and reboot (or as modules without a reboot) you should have /dev/sr0.  This is the cdrom drive - it seems it's being recognized as an SATA device and SCSI CDROM. 

Thanks to this thread for the SCSI CDROM support tip:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-609443-highlight-marvell.html

----------

## shomar

AT LAST!!  :Smile: 

Thank you all for the support and all the efforts  :Smile: 

Regards,

Shomar`

----------

## shomar

I am using 2.6.22-r6 and I have both kernel configuration options selected, but still the system is not recognizing my IDE DVD ROM unfortunately.

I am now installing the latest Gentoo sources and will give that a try  :Wink: 

Regards,

Shomar`

----------

## link1305

After you load the modules, do you see anything in dmesg regarding the CD rom?

----------

## shomar

I have already upgraded to the 2.6.23 kernel code   :Embarassed: 

I can still reload the machine with the 2.6.22 and I will get you the output, but as far as I remember, dmesg used tp report that it is not recognizing the chip giving "unknown vendor"

I will check the output and I will post it back in here.

Regards,

Shomar

----------

